

Gave up a day job Now what? - Income report #3 - kreci
http://www.kreci.net/reports/gave-up-a-day-job-now-what-income-report-3/

======
jeb
I think this story basically demonstrates that once you focus on the money and
simply do many projects that quickly bring money, you will be successful in
making money. The biggest problems with most startups is that they focus too
much on the product and too little on the money.

~~~
paraschopra
Even though having any source of income is great, building a predictable,
sustainable source of income is key to eventual success. Currently, it looks
like iStockPhoto is the only source of sustainable income. And now he is
focusing on the Andriod app, which is great.

------
ErrantX
I'm interested why you decided to sell the e-book site? It seems to me you
could have put a small amount of effort in each month to keep the sales up to
around the same amount - at least for a few months then sold it for a lot
more!

Giving up website flipping seems a bad move - especially as you have now sold
the e-book. Your only real source of income is iStockphoto.

I don't see how the e-book and website flipping can be replaced with Android
apps given your location

~~~
kreci
Mainly I have sold it because tax law in Poland sucks and it was too much to
maintain all sales and be ok with all legal things. Moreover it took much more
than you can think to promote such website.

------
chime
Why don't you just do iStockPhoto full-time for a few months? It seems to be a
very steady source of revenue for you.

~~~
kreci
Temporary do not have good place to put all my studio equipment - will
continue in next 2-3 month after I move to new house.

------
wesley
You just sold your 2 biggest websites, bringing in the most cash. What now?
Seems like it can only go downhill from here.

------
varjag
How sustainable you think website flipping is? Can you see yourself doing it
for years?

~~~
csomar
Website flipping is not free cash or quick easy cash. You build a
site/service/app, promote it, rank it, get traffic and users and then sell it
for cash. It's like working for someone else project.

~~~
varjag
I understand what it is. My question was if it's sustainable, e.g. how hard
would it be to come up with fresh ideas every goddamn month :)

~~~
kreci
Currently I have more ideas that I am able to do ;) I am wondering about
hiring someone to build some websites... but still in plans :)

~~~
csomar
Let's get in touch; we may do something together and learn from each other.
(omar.abid2006-at-gmail.com)

------
d0m
I find it pretty cool that you left your day job and do something that you
really enjoy. (Not saying that a day job can't be something enjoyable
thought). And yeah, it sure look impressive at first that you made 3x the
income, however, it seems that you've went a little all-in with the stuff you
already had.

Looking forward to see the next month with the android app! Question for you:
Why android and not iphone?

~~~
kreci
iPhone needs Mac for development (and of course iPhone). Android does not.
Moreover I believe that on long term Android may be more profitable.

~~~
TheSOB88
Why do you think that Android would be more profitable? It seems to me that
Google is terrible at marketing; the only people I've seen interested in Droid
have been geeks like us.

~~~
theBobMcCormick
They're activating 160,000 Android phones a day.
(<http://www.cnet.com/8301-19736_1-20008661-251.html>) Sounds like their
marketing is all it really needs to be. You can find a lot more in depth
analysis of the numbers and trends here: [http://www.fool.com/investing/high-
growth/2010/05/27/deciphe...](http://www.fool.com/investing/high-
growth/2010/05/27/deciphering-androids-smartphone-sales-figures.aspx)

------
arnorhs
It looks as if you could've sold the google page rank e-book for more than
$510. At least for monthly revenue x 12 months...

------
kreci
As usual comments are welcome and very desired =)

~~~
csomar
Just wandering what the Amazon store thing is?
(<http://astore.amazon.com/krsbl-20>). Do you build a page, fill it with
products and take a commission in sales?

~~~
kreci
It is a tool provided by Amazon. You just choose products and customize
design.

------
davidw
How much time/effort did you put into the web sites you sold? How much did you
purchase the domains/other necessities for?

~~~
kreci
Some of them are build in a few days and then maintained with a 2-3 hours per
week per site. Some of them are build a lot longer but do not need maintenance
at all but more promotion.

~~~
Sukotto
I would very much like to read a case study where you walk through your entire
experience from initial idea to cash-in-hand... for each of the two types.

Congrats on your overall success. Keep it up dude!

